# [EVDL] my first incident



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What works good to insulated wrenches for battery work, is to slip on that 
heavy duty heat shrink with the glue on one end of the wrench. Cut the open 
ends off the combination box-open ends and let the heat shrink extend off 
the wrench for about 1/2 inch. As you heat the shrink, the open end will 
close. I also have a socket ratchet wrench cover with this heat shrink.

To insulated my in.lb. torque wrench, I pre-adjust it and then slip on that 
very good close cell foam pipe insulation that is use air conditioning 
tubing.

Also I drape over a 1/8 inch rubber blanket sheet over the all the battery 
links except the one I am work on. I make sure the sheeting is large enough 
to cover the fenders and the side of the vehicle, because you could have 
conductance leakage if you do not isolated the battery pack from the 
controller and motor.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "R. Matt Milliron" <[email protected]>
To: "ev list" <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, June 19, 2008 1:32 PM
Subject: [EVDL] my first incident


>
> I just had my first incident. Just about burned the box end off of
> a Craftsman 1/2 inch wrench. Was using it to tighten the connections
> on my new pack. Crossed 48 volts. Got lucky, the wrench fell away
> from the terminal. No plasma! Did lose a bit of hair on my hand,
> though. Just thought I would put this out to the newer members, like
> me. I cut a corner and paid for it. I should have dug out the taped
> wrenches or draped the batteries. Let's be careful out there.
>
> R. M. Milliron
> Lubbock Texas
>
> 1981 Jet Electrica (Ford Escort)
> http://evalbum.austinev.org/702
> http://hitorqueelectric.com/gallery/v/custom_motors/Hack+vs+Husted/
>
> This machine had been garaged for 17 years. I have
> upgraded and made it operable. Tabitha, my daughter,
> named it, "Pikachu". It's yellow and black, electric
> and contains Japanese parts, so I went with it.
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yep! Also be aware that cables can be dropped before they get where
you want them, and they WILL fall where you don't! A quarter-second
contact while one was falling crossed 24V and partially blew up a
battery post while I was working on the Fiero a while back. Wound up
not using that battery, needless to say! That was the only incident,
though. 

Taping up all unconnected ends until they are placed on the battery is
a good idea, as well as taped tools.



> --- "R. Matt Milliron" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > I just had my first incident. Just about burned the box end off of
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I always worried about shorting across batteries with a wrench, especially after reading how "Plasma Boy" got his name. I use wrenches that I taped with that heavy vulcanizing rubber electrical tape. The stuff that fusses to itself over time. I also tape disposable plastic cups over the disconnected cable ends when working on the pack. I don't exactly fear it but I most definitely respect my battery pack.

TiM 




_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In the pinto with 60 Enersys Xe16's the terminals are real close together,
scary close. We cut strips of 1/8 rubber/neoprene roofing a little wider
than a strip of batteries. We lay them over each line with a couple inches
overlap over each strip. We leave one strip open at a time and lay the last
strip sideways over all but two sets of battery terminals at a time.
They've caught a few washers and sockets that would have surely found their
way between two terminals. We did this after I dropped a 1/4" deep socket
on top of the pack. Luckily it landed sideways, inline with the crack
between to better straps that were only 1/2" apart. After about a half hour
to catch my breath and calm down it took me another half hour to get up
enough courage to pull it our with a pair of plastic rods, chop stick style.
It kinda reminded of that game Operation where you have to get the body
parts out with metal tweezers and not touch the metal sides of the hole. If
you do the buzzer yells and the guys nose lights up. I really didn't want
my nose to light up. Be careful. An ounce of prevention is worth 100 lbs
of cure for a plasma ball.

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of TiM M
> Sent: Thursday, June 19, 2008 10:41 PM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] my first incident
> 
> I always worried about shorting across batteries with a wrench,
> especially after reading how "Plasma Boy" got his name. I use wrenches
> that I taped with that heavy vulcanizing rubber electrical tape. The stuff
> that fusses to itself over time. I also tape disposable plastic cups over
the
> disconnected cable ends when working on the pack. I don't exactly fear
> it but I most definitely respect my battery pack.
> 
> TiM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Any good sources for the 1/8" rubber sheeting.

Thanks;
Dennis
Elsberry, MO 

-----Original Message-----
From: Roland Wiench [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Thursday, June 19, 2008 4:03 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] my first incident

What works good to insulated wrenches for battery work, is to slip on
that heavy duty heat shrink with the glue on one end of the wrench. Cut
the open ends off the combination box-open ends and let the heat shrink
extend off the wrench for about 1/2 inch. As you heat the shrink, the
open end will close. I also have a socket ratchet wrench cover with this
heat shrink.

To insulated my in.lb. torque wrench, I pre-adjust it and then slip on
that very good close cell foam pipe insulation that is use air
conditioning tubing.

Also I drape over a 1/8 inch rubber blanket sheet over the all the
battery links except the one I am work on. I make sure the sheeting is
large enough to cover the fenders and the side of the vehicle, because
you could have conductance leakage if you do not isolated the battery
pack from the controller and motor.

Roland


----- Original Message -----
From: "R. Matt Milliron" <[email protected]>
To: "ev list" <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, June 19, 2008 1:32 PM
Subject: [EVDL] my first incident


>
> I just had my first incident. Just about burned the box end off of
> a Craftsman 1/2 inch wrench. Was using it to tighten the connections
> on my new pack. Crossed 48 volts. Got lucky, the wrench fell away
> from the terminal. No plasma! Did lose a bit of hair on my hand,
> though. Just thought I would put this out to the newer members, like
> me. I cut a corner and paid for it. I should have dug out the taped
> wrenches or draped the batteries. Let's be careful out there.
>
> R. M. Milliron
> Lubbock Texas
>
> 1981 Jet Electrica (Ford Escort)
> http://evalbum.austinev.org/702
> http://hitorqueelectric.com/gallery/v/custom_motors/Hack+vs+Husted/
>
> This machine had been garaged for 17 years. I have
> upgraded and made it operable. Tabitha, my daughter,
> named it, "Pikachu". It's yellow and black, electric
> and contains Japanese parts, so I went with it.
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 



_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> you wrote:
> 
> >
> >Any good sources for the 1/8" rubber sheeting.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Look in the yellow pages for places, that sell pulleys, bearings, belts 
drives, belts, bushings, shafts, drive shafts and hoses. These type of 
places may have rolls of all kinds of plastic, neoprene and live rubber.

I also have seen some 1/8 inch rubber sheets at Home Depot too.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Pestka, Dennis J" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, June 20, 2008 5:46 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] my first incident


>
> Any good sources for the 1/8" rubber sheeting.
>
> Thanks;
> Dennis
> Elsberry, MO
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Roland Wiench [mailto:[email protected]]
> Sent: Thursday, June 19, 2008 4:03 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] my first incident
>
> What works good to insulated wrenches for battery work, is to slip on
> that heavy duty heat shrink with the glue on one end of the wrench. Cut
> the open ends off the combination box-open ends and let the heat shrink
> extend off the wrench for about 1/2 inch. As you heat the shrink, the
> open end will close. I also have a socket ratchet wrench cover with this
> heat shrink.
>
> To insulated my in.lb. torque wrench, I pre-adjust it and then slip on
> that very good close cell foam pipe insulation that is use air
> conditioning tubing.
>
> Also I drape over a 1/8 inch rubber blanket sheet over the all the
> battery links except the one I am work on. I make sure the sheeting is
> large enough to cover the fenders and the side of the vehicle, because
> you could have conductance leakage if you do not isolated the battery
> pack from the controller and motor.
>
> Roland
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "R. Matt Milliron" <[email protected]>
> To: "ev list" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Thursday, June 19, 2008 1:32 PM
> Subject: [EVDL] my first incident
>
>
> >
> > I just had my first incident. Just about burned the box end off of
> > a Craftsman 1/2 inch wrench. Was using it to tighten the connections
> > on my new pack. Crossed 48 volts. Got lucky, the wrench fell away
> > from the terminal. No plasma! Did lose a bit of hair on my hand,
> > though. Just thought I would put this out to the newer members, like
> > me. I cut a corner and paid for it. I should have dug out the taped
> > wrenches or draped the batteries. Let's be careful out there.
> >
> > R. M. Milliron
> > Lubbock Texas
> >
> > 1981 Jet Electrica (Ford Escort)
> > http://evalbum.austinev.org/702
> > http://hitorqueelectric.com/gallery/v/custom_motors/Hack+vs+Husted/
> >
> > This machine had been garaged for 17 years. I have
> > upgraded and made it operable. Tabitha, my daughter,
> > named it, "Pikachu". It's yellow and black, electric
> > and contains Japanese parts, so I went with it.
> >
> >
> > _______________________________________________
> > For subscription options, see
> > http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> >
>
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Fussing tape - hmmm, that's a new one! LOL!

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "TiM M" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, June 19, 2008 11:40 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] my first incident


> I always worried about shorting across batteries with a wrench, 
> especially after reading how "Plasma Boy" got his name. I use wrenches 
> that I taped with that heavy vulcanizing rubber electrical tape. The stuff 
> that fusses to itself over time. I also tape disposable plastic cups over 
> the disconnected cable ends when working on the pack. I don't exactly fear 
> it but I most definitely respect my battery pack.
>
> TiM
>
>
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG.
Version: 8.0.100 / Virus Database: 270.4.1/1510 - Release Date: 6/19/2008 
3:21 PM

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

McMaster-Carr at www.mcmaster.com. All sorts of stuff, and their
shipping speed is incredible.



> --- "Pestka, Dennis J" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Any good sources for the 1/8" rubber sheeting.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Cheap auto floor mats!

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Pestka, Dennis J" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, June 20, 2008 4:46 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] my first incident


>
> Any good sources for the 1/8" rubber sheeting.
>
> Thanks;
> Dennis
> Elsberry, MO
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Roland Wiench [mailto:[email protected]]
> Sent: Thursday, June 19, 2008 4:03 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] my first incident
>
> What works good to insulated wrenches for battery work, is to slip on
> that heavy duty heat shrink with the glue on one end of the wrench. Cut
> the open ends off the combination box-open ends and let the heat shrink
> extend off the wrench for about 1/2 inch. As you heat the shrink, the
> open end will close. I also have a socket ratchet wrench cover with this
> heat shrink.
>
> To insulated my in.lb. torque wrench, I pre-adjust it and then slip on
> that very good close cell foam pipe insulation that is use air
> conditioning tubing.
>
> Also I drape over a 1/8 inch rubber blanket sheet over the all the
> battery links except the one I am work on. I make sure the sheeting is
> large enough to cover the fenders and the side of the vehicle, because
> you could have conductance leakage if you do not isolated the battery
> pack from the controller and motor.
>
> Roland
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "R. Matt Milliron" <[email protected]>
> To: "ev list" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Thursday, June 19, 2008 1:32 PM
> Subject: [EVDL] my first incident
>
>
>>
>> I just had my first incident. Just about burned the box end off of
>> a Craftsman 1/2 inch wrench. Was using it to tighten the connections
>> on my new pack. Crossed 48 volts. Got lucky, the wrench fell away
>> from the terminal. No plasma! Did lose a bit of hair on my hand,
>> though. Just thought I would put this out to the newer members, like
>> me. I cut a corner and paid for it. I should have dug out the taped
>> wrenches or draped the batteries. Let's be careful out there.
>>
>> R. M. Milliron
>> Lubbock Texas
>>
>> 1981 Jet Electrica (Ford Escort)
>> http://evalbum.austinev.org/702
>> http://hitorqueelectric.com/gallery/v/custom_motors/Hack+vs+Husted/
>>
>> This machine had been garaged for 17 years. I have
>> upgraded and made it operable. Tabitha, my daughter,
>> named it, "Pikachu". It's yellow and black, electric
>> and contains Japanese parts, so I went with it.
>>
>>
>> _______________________________________________
>> For subscription options, see
>> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>>
>
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG.
Version: 8.0.100 / Virus Database: 270.4.1/1510 - Release Date: 6/19/2008 
3:21 PM

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Actually, I used one of those for a splash guard on my pickup, under the 
motor!

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "R. Matt Milliron" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, June 20, 2008 7:33 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] my first incident


>


> you wrote:
> >
> >>
> >>Any good sources for the 1/8" rubber sheeting.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

snap-on sells a line of high voltage insulated composite hand tools for
working around high voltages check out
http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/catalog2.asp?tool=hand&Cat_ID=120324&Cat_NAME=Electrical+%2F+Electronic+Service&Sub_Cat_ID=120352&Sub_Cat_NAME=Insulating+Composite&store=snapon-store


> Date: Thu, 19 Jun 2008 23:40:54 -0700
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] my first incident
> 
> I always worried about shorting across batteries with a wrench, especially after reading how "Plasma Boy" got his name. I use wrenches that I taped with that heavy vulcanizing rubber electrical tape. The stuff that fusses to itself over time. I also tape disposable plastic cups over the disconnected cable ends when working on the pack. I don't exactly fear it but I most definitely respect my battery pack.
> 
> TiM 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_________________________________________________________________
Introducing Live Search cashback . It's search that pays you back!
http://search.live.com/cashback/?&pkw=form=MIJAAF/publ=HMTGL/crea=introsrchcashback
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

BEWARE!! Some rubbers are electrically conductive and will not provide 
protection
from electric shocks! I've seen an incident where rubber sheets were draped 
over live
480-volt equipment to protect workmen. When the equipment was turned on the
rubber sheeting started to smolder and emitted noxious smoke. Investigation
determined that the sheeting was electrically conductive gasket rubber. In 
another
incident conductive rubber was found on an electrician's workbench during a 
safety
inspection.

So don't assume that anything that looks or smells or stretches like rubber 
is a good
insulator. The right stuff is made and sold as safety floor matting. 
Anything else is suspect. 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Some plastics are conductive as well. In both cases (the rubber and the 
plastic), this characteristic is probably intentional. It has the 
advantage that it can be grounded and static charge dissipated rather 
than built up, preventing damage to sensitive electronics that may be 
being worked on.



> Thomas Shay wrote:
> > BEWARE!! Some rubbers are electrically conductive and will not provide
> > protection
> > from electric shocks! I've seen an incident where rubber sheets were draped
> ...


----------

